# Help!Moving our trailer!



## creach23 (Sep 14, 2017)

We have a 39' 1991 Citation that we want to move to a different site. It has been parked on the site it is for about 10 years. Any idea what i need to do to the tires etc to move it around the corner? Lights are not important as it is just moving within the park. I just do not know if i need to do anything to the tires etc. Thanks for your help!!!


----------

